# [RISOLTO] la rete non funziona

## adarkar

ciao a tutti!

è la prima volta che posto qua, mi sono appena avvicinato a gentoo, non mi spennate vero?   :Smile: 

ho preso l'handbook e ho cominciato a seguirlo per l'installazione, solo che la rete non funziona. quale sia l'errore preciso non so, ma per quel che ci ho capito io (che so molto poco di reti) mi dice "no route to host" quando cerco di pingare il gateway

qualche dettaglio:

mio ip 10.24.1.2

gateway 10.24.1.1

netmask 255.255.255.252

la scheda funziona correttamente, ho fatto ifconfig ed è tutto a posto o almeno sembra. ho dato route come dice nell'handbook e anche lì sembra tutto a posto. infatti se confronto l'output di route -n su gentoo e sulla suse che ho già installato scopro che sono esattamente uguali. sulla suse però tutto funziona, mentre su gentoo no

c'è da dire che non so neanche bene quali test fare per scovare il problema. mi sono pingato e va, ma se pingo il gateway niente da fare.

avete qualche idea?

grazie mille!

----------

## marco86

posta magare l'output di

```

route

```

//EDIT: anche 

```

less /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## adarkar

vado a memoria:

10.24.1.0     0.0.0.0     255.255.255.252

127.0.0.0     127.0.0.1     255.0.0.0

0.0.0.0        10.24.1.1     255.255.255.252

resolv.conf è:

nameserver 81.88.224.129

nameserver 81.88.224.130

che sono i server che mi sono stati assegnati dall'isp

----------

## motaboy

Ma precisamente come é il tuo collegamento ad internet? 

Posta anche l'output di ifconfig.

----------

## adarkar

sono su fibra ottica e dovrebbe esserci nat da quel che ho capito

ifconfig ho fatto così:

ifconfig eth0 10.24.1.2 broadcast 10.24.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.252 up

se faccio ifconfig eth0 mi ridice le stesse cose, però preciso preciso non so perchè non ce l'ho davanti   :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

ma hai provato a pingare qualche sito invece del gateway?

sicuro che hai un ip fisso e non devi usare il dhcp?

----------

## adarkar

sìsìsì l'ip è fisso

se pingo all'esterno mi dà host sconosciuto

----------

## motaboy

Te lo fa da root o solo da utente?

Hai provato con l'indirizzo ip invece che col nome?

----------

## adarkar

da utente non ho neanche provato, facevo da root perchè stavo installando.

dici l'ip invece del nome di un sito esterno? no solo col nome

----------

## motaboy

Se con l'ip di un sito esterno funziona allora é un problema di DNS, sei sicuro che /etc/resolv.conf sia corretto?

----------

## adarkar

proverò con l'ip esterno

i dns dovrebbero funzionare, la sintassi del file è quella no?

nameserver ip

forse bisogna far partire uno script dopo aver messo i dns? cmq sia da qui che dalla suse funzionano..

----------

## adarkar

gli output esatti che ottengo sono questi:

--- ifconfig ---

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:63:C3:1B:5B  

          inet addr:10.24.1.2  Bcast:10.24.1.3  Mask:255.255.255.252

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:63ff:fec3:1b5b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xd000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5222 (5.0 Kb)  TX bytes:5222 (5.0 Kb)

--- ping al mio ip ---

64 bytes from 10.24.1.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.022 ms

64 bytes from 10.24.1.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.005 ms

64 bytes from 10.24.1.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.005 ms

64 bytes from 10.24.1.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.006 ms

--- ping al gateway e a qualunque altro host esterno compresi i dns ---

From 10.24.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.24.1.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.24.1.2 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.24.1.2 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- route -n ---

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.24.1.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.252 U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.24.1.1       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

--- wget www.google.it ---

--16:15:04--  http://www.google.it/

           => `index.html'

Resolving www.google.it... eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

che posso fare?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
> 
> e
> ...

 

sei sicuro che il cavo sia collegato correttamente? Se il computer é lo stesso con su la suse allora c'é qualche altro problema. Tipo modulo sbagliato. "dmesg" riporta errori ?

----------

## adarkar

cavi ecc. tutto a posto, infatti adesso va

dmesg l'ho dimenticato! ma quando lo devo fare di preciso?

il modulo comunque dovrebbe essere giusto, ho la eth integrata nella mobo via, e ho caricato il modulo via-rhine

andrò a fare un dmesg   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> sìsìsì l'ip è fisso
> 
> se pingo all'esterno mi dà host sconosciuto

 

Se non vedi il gateway difficile che tu possa pingare qualcosa che si trova fuori dal tuo netmask.

Sei sicuro dell'indirizzo del gateway?

Come sei connesso al gateway, connessione diretta (quindi con un cavo cross) oppure con un hub/switch?

----------

## adarkar

ahia, allora

che fosse difficile pingare fuori, ok

x quanto riguarda il collegamento non sono molto sicuro xkè ci capisco pochino, cmq è fatto così:

dalla eth esce cavo (che però non so dirti se è cross) che va in uno scatolotto dal quale parte la fibra ottica. non so se è quello scatolotto il gateway   :Confused: 

di hub o switch comunque non c'è traccia qua, visto che lo scatolotto ha una sola entrata ho dei forti dubbi che sia un hub.

l'ip del gateway sì sono sicuro, me l'hanno dato i tizi dell'isp, e con windows e suse funziona

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> dalla eth esce cavo (che però non so dirti se è cross) che va in uno scatolotto dal quale parte la fibra ottica. non so se è quello scatolotto il gateway   

 

Forse si... o forse no, difficile dirlo.

 *Quote:*   

> l'ip del gateway sì sono sicuro, me l'hanno dato i tizi dell'isp, e con windows e suse funziona

 

Mi é sembrato di capire che la rete la stai configurano manualmente... prova a farlo tramite l'apposito file di gentoo (/etc/conf.d/net) e poi a restartare con

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## adarkar

sì stavo facendo tutto a mano

proverò anche quel tool, non sapevo ci fosse. avevo provato solo net-setup, perchè ne parla nel manuale

provo e farò sapere, grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> proverò anche quel tool, non sapevo ci fosse. avevo provato solo net-setup, perchè ne parla nel manuale

 

Mi sa che mi son perso... tu sei ancora in fase di installazione? Perché in quel caso forse il modo che ti ho suggerito io non va  :Sad: 

Comuqnue ricorda che nel caso pessimo puoi installare facendo il chroot anche da un'altra distribuzione... se hai già SuSe o Mdk installate puoi usare quelle  :Wink: 

----------

## adarkar

giàgià

sono in fase d'installazione, si poteva fare da un'altra distro già installata, sigh, però mi piaceva provare un'installazione di gentoo dall'inizio fino alla fine  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Resta il fatto che per me la causa sono quegli errori che hai riportato. Se posti il dmesg quando vedi che ci sono stati questi errori magari capiamo qualcosa. Potrebbe per esempio essere un problema di interrupt/ACPI/APIC

----------

## adarkar

scusate la niubbità, gli errori erano quelli che ottenevo quando pingavo il gateway vero? allora appena posso riprovo e poi dò un dmesg. vi faccio sapere!

----------

## adarkar

dunque se ho capito giusto: ho pingato il gateway, lui mi dà errore, io faccio dmesg e questo è l'output:

Linux version 2.4.25-gentoo (root@gandalf) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Sun Apr 18 11:24:57 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

found SMP MP-table at 000f4cd0

hm, page 000f4000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIAP4X                                    ) @ 0x000f67d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff6d00

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI BALANCE SET

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=zisofs loop=/zisofs cdroot vga=0x317 splash=silent BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

bootsplash: silent mode.

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2405.510 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4797.23 BogoMIPS

Memory: 512192k/524224k available (2341k kernel code, 11644k reserved, 335k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 6583 bytes in names

proc config counted 729 bytes in value handles

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2405.5469 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.6412 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1336412, slice: 668206

CPU0<T0:1336400,T1:668192,D:2,S:668206,C:1336412>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb1e0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:1)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3168] at 00:00.0

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 1!

PCI BIOS passed nonexistent PCI bus 0!

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

SGI XFS with realtime, tracing, debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe09df000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f6d0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture..... silenjpeg size 68324 bytes, found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Got silent jpeg.

Got silent jpeg.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x43

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop

i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=VIA TECHNOLOGIES, INC., model=P4X400-8235, version=6.00

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

COMX: driver version 0.85 (C) 1995-1999 ITConsult-Pro Co. <info@itc.hu>

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 2B020H1, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c017f720, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c017f85c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IDE DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9964/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 40020624 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2491/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 >

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1908k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 00:10.3: irq 9, pci mem e0e95000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdc00, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1074 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-2, assigned address 2

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-2, assigned address 3

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-110)

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.25-gentoo

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.19  July-12-2003  Written by Donald Becker

http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth0: VIA VT6105M Rhine-III at 0xd000, 00:40:63:c3:1b:5b, IRQ 5.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 4181.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 4181.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 1003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 4181.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 4181.

----------

## ema

----> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out 

indica un chiaro problema hardware, probabilmente l'irq è condiviso da qualche altra periferica che non supporta irq sharing. prova a disabilitare acpi e apic dando al kernel le opzioni all'avvio

```

acpi=no noacpi noapic

```

e verifica se funziona. a me è successa la stessa cosa

----------

## motaboy

Se non funziona puoi anche provare ad usare un kernel piú recente. Mi sa che con la gentoo 2004.1 il kernel smp era un 2.6.

----------

## adarkar

ok provo!

uhm ma se il problema è dovuto alla condivisione dell'irq, non è possibile fare in modo che le due periferiche usino irq diversi?

----------

## ema

se disabiliti apic, non crea gli irq >15 per cui in teoria hai piu compatibilità con componenti non recentissimi, e dovrebbe allocarli una periferica x irq. controlla anche che nel bios l'opzione "pnp os" sia abilitata

----------

## motaboy

Comunque se con la Suse va, allora non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema.

----------

## adarkar

ragazzi, grazie mille!!!

con

```
noapic
```

va alla grande!

ormai ho fatto quasi tutto, ho compilato il kernel e domani vediamo se finisco bene, grazie a tutti![/code]

----------

## motaboy

Ok, allora puoi mettere il tag [Risolto] al titolo (editando il tuo primo post). Se poi hai altri problemi (tocca balle) facci sapere.

----------

## adarkar

spero di non averne troppi  ^_-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Se poi hai altri problemi (tocca balle) facci sapere.

 

Ricordarsi che nuovo problema nuovo post  :Smile: 

----------

